# Is iPhone more VFM than Droids?



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2013)

I am a sole Android user in my family with the rest going the iOS way. I have always known that Android is more capable than iOS but lately I have been thinking is it really true?

Having observed androids for nearly 3 years now, a few things are very apparent, most strangely my pondering over whether the overpriced iPhones are more VFM. 




A 3 year old iPhone 4 will receive the iOS7 update but a 1 year old droid may not necessarily receive the latest Android update. 

A 3 year old iP4, with a single core proc is still selling and is usable in this age but a 3 year old droid with same specs will be an instant dud. 

Droids have fancy features like live wallpapers, active tiles, widgets, numerous background apps but to save battery lifewe turn all of them off. So what is the advantage really? This occurred to me when my brother was showing me the "dynamic wallpaper(?)" on the iOS7 and I was like its been on Android for ages but no one uses it 'coz its a battery hog. 

Iphones are definitely built very well. Indeed one glance at my droid will tell its age but my brothers iP4 looks no older than my dads iP4s bought much later. Samsung phones just fall apart after 2 years. I have a Sony one and it is no better.

A lot of apps don't run on my phone due to internal memory issues or some other weird problem I do not understand. The newer phone don't seem to have this problem but I never understood why Android had this problem when even Symbian OS allows you to install apps on the memory card. 



-------

In short, iPhones are supported longer with updates, stay functional longer, are more durable (lol?), have better battery life and have a better app quality selection. 

I have always found any phone above 30k to be an unnecessary expense. But if I had to it looks like I would have to opt for an iPhone (if I can afford one)




---------


In the end, as an Android user, I have to say that iOS sucks  (seriously) 
no torrents, no mkv, no direct downloads, no file manager, no mass storage, can't even edit number on the call screen


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

If I were to choose, I would still go for a latest Iphone over a latest droid.
The main reason being the hassle free support , and stable performance with durability.

Being able to customize and have all the sort of experiments going on the phone is also desirable and for that purpose I will still buy a droid as a secondary phone/tablet. But as a primary device , IPhone is way to go.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep more vfm simply because it lasts 2-4 years easily without problems. 
Can continue using even after that


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

if i won't have any budget limit then latest iphone + best android available will be my choice....
but if i am limited to one phone then only android as its moddable, user friendly(for me).
Now lets talk about updates...
Galaxy Nexus also got 4.3 Update and running smoothly....
In samsung/HTC/sony we should not ask for 4.3 as it launches...main reason people dont even try to umderstand is all those brand use their own theamed/tweaked firmwares... so obviously it takes more time to make more featurerich as well as bug free update.
No doubt about Nexus series they always get timely updates/bug fixes.


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2013)

but one has to afford a 30k plus phone to be vfm


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

Fragmentation is to be blamed. Lesser the devices, better the software support.

Apple doesn't targets nos (sales); they target people, which in turn gives nos. And this simple theory doesn't goes past droid behemoths.




			
				Sarath said:
			
		

> can't even edit number on the call screen



Seriously ? 

You forgot the bluetooth issue. I just can't handle the "embarrassment" when my 50k phone can't send a song over bluetooth. That's like marrying miss world and keep her locked in a room.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, I never own an android phone or an iPhone or any iOS running device but I have a fair bit of knowledge about them. I think there’s an odd 15-25K price difference b/w the flagship android phones from various vendors and iPhone. IMO there are 3 things to consider:
1.	What you intend to do with your phone?
2.	How much money you got?
3.	Are you a show-off?

The first two point lets you decide the phone wisely and the third one lets you decide unwisely. Both the platform has its own pros and cons as you know. The important thing is which cons you can ignore and which pros you just can’t ignore.
I don’t think iPhone falls in VFM category. It’s for those who can afford it and can live with little or more cons it has to offer. No doubt it looks good and has the best eco-system.

Android has battery as well as update issues but is highly customisable. And then there are WPs too.
For some, features might not be as important as looks. Some would just want to make an impression in the office and some would like to dedicate his/her 5 hours daily on gaming but has limited amount to spend on a phone. 
Consequently, it all comes to that three points I have mentioned above.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2013)

Uh show off lol
Ignoring refurbed, second hand phones that look new and work fine
Even 3gs that came a year before S works fine today.. These devices last incredibly long

For ios users, the cons are features. No file manager, no bluetooth file transfer, no mmc slots all simplify things and ensure rock solid performance.. No clutter, no time waste. There is no need for these things. Android should not have them too, and move faster to service based apps instead. How many songs can you store in your phone anyway? A radio app provides more songs while not even taking up the space of one.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 22, 2013)

I Would definitely Vote for I Phone as far as VFM is concerned.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Uh show off lol
> Ignoring refurbed, second hand phones that look new and work fine
> Even 3gs that came a year before S works fine today.. These devices last incredibly long
> 
> For ios users, the cons are features. No file manager, no bluetooth file transfer, no mmc slots all simplify things and ensure rock solid performance.. No clutter, no time waste. There is no need for these things. Android should not have them too, and move faster to service based apps instead. How many songs can you store in your phone anyway? A radio app provides more songs while not even taking up the space of one.



It could be for you that cons are features but could be a downer for some (like the op here). I am not against iPhone or in that case any other phone in particular. And some iPhone users are also android users and i am sure many do have wanted nifty android features in iPhone too and I have met lots of people (iPhone as well as android users) who confess that they have bought it just for show off, and that's OK (when you got it, why don't flaunt it)


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ios doesn't suck at all its just overpriced
By ur statement abt ios" seriously sucks" I think ur a 10 year old kid who just wants games on his phone
Android is a resource hog has tonns of malware and many more issues


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2013)

I donno, you can maybe flaunt a fly iF you are a flaunty kind of guy

Not everyone who has iphone buys it to flaunt it - it may actually be for how engaging and useful it is. 

Android has a usability gap because no version in the entire life cycle is ever totally glitch/stutter/lag/ random happenings free


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ohh and nexus 4 has 8gb internal mem and no sd slot still ppl think of it as a "god phone"
Who uses Bluetooth these days anyway and IMO 16gb is more than enough for good usage


----------



## Sarath (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Nexus 4 as of now. I have decided never to buy another Android with a skin. It is going to compete for longetivity with my Dads iP5. So lets see who wins in 3 years.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

Anorion said:


> For ios users, the cons are features. No file manager, no bluetooth file transfer, no mmc slots all simplify things and ensure rock solid performance.. No clutter, no time waste. There is no need for these things. Android should not have them too, and move faster to service based apps instead. How many songs can you store in your phone anyway? A radio app provides more songs while not even taking up the space of one.



Who needs things !! Are you serious? At least a mmc is very very necessary. And what is the use of radio app if you don't have net ?



kkn13 said:


> Ios doesn't suck at all its just overpriced
> By ur statement abt ios" seriously sucks" I think ur a 10 year old kid who just wants games on his phone
> Android is a resource hog has tonns of malware and many more issues



10 yr kid doesn't uses a file manager


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2013)

The only advantage i can think of iOS devices over any Android devices, is its resale value.
People are still happy to buy a second-hand iPhone 3GS/4, when it comes on sale.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> And what is the use of radio app if you don't have net ?



what is the use of a smartphone without net ?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 22, 2013)

If the next iphone were to come with 4.7 in screen , i would immediately buy it ( Provided its 40-45k for 16 gb). The current screen size is too small i feel. On the other hand, ios beats android in app content, quality , diversity as well as having better battery life and stability.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 22, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The only advantage i can think of iOS devices over any Android devices, is its resale value.
> People are still happy to buy a second-hand iPhone 3GS/4, when it comes on sale.



Agreed...........
Android phones have better features................ (for example: iTunes dependability sucks & i can't live without Bluetooth file sharing support in my 45k phone )


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2013)

No nanoseconds wasted in looking at a screen of videos, docs, songs, photos and whatnot. Homescreen is file manager, every app is its own file manager. Open notes and you have only notes, not stuff to select from that you dont need.

No problem with app quality. Humble bundles almost make up. Problem is with content promotion.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> no torrents, no mkv, no direct downloads, no file manager, no mass storage, can't even edit number on the call screen



Just an FYI... 
Own an iPhone 4S and it is jailbroken (yes you need to do that, almost same like rooting on android).

Torrents - I have iTransmission installed and it downloads Torrents well, Infact my iPad 2 is primarily used to download torrents because of its awesome battery capacity. No need to keep PC on.

Mkv - without jailbreak, there are tons of 3rd party players that support Mkv and loads of other formats. I daily use nplayer and before this used avplayer.

Direct downloads - I have safari download enabler and manager installer and chrome too has download manager for me.

File Manager- on the phone I have iFile installed, must have on any jailbroken iPhone.

Mass storage - no need to jailbreak, use the app, iFunbox to copy paste files on iPhone and use its memory as mass storage. I take my work data backup every month on my iPhone, just copy paste the folder from pc to phone using iFunbox.

Edit number - yes this cannot be done and I hate it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2013)

> For ios users, the cons are features. No file manager, no bluetooth file transfer, no mmc slots all simplify things and ensure rock solid performance.. No clutter, no time waste.* There is no need for these things.*


Disagree 

BTW Explain why there's a  more than 100$ difference between 32 GB and 64 GB IP5S..
Its not like Apple packed in a super SSD inside IP5S.. Apple products are good but highly overpriced for what they offer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Ohh and nexus 4 has 8gb internal mem and no sd slot still ppl think of it as a "god phone"
> Who uses Bluetooth these days anyway and IMO 16gb is more than enough for good usage




Nexus 4 has both 8 GB and 16 GB versions.
who uses bluetooth? 
come back when you don't have network signal or data pack and want to transfer files wirelessly.



Anorion said:


> For ios users, the cons are features. No file manager, no bluetooth file transfer, no mmc slots all simplify things and ensure rock solid performance.. No clutter, no time waste. There is no need for these things. Android should not have them too, and move faster to service based apps instead. How many songs can you store in your phone anyway? A radio app provides more songs while not even taking up the space of one.



no file manager: this is dumb for a smartphone as even feature phones have file manager.
No bluetooth file sharing: Already explained above.
No mmc slot: it won't hurt to have some extra storage. if apple makes it available, people will buy only the base 16 gb version and this will cannibalize the sales of iphones of higher capacities. apple will not want that to happen.
same with the proprietary ports and other apple accessories. if apple provides normal micro usb port, people will buy better docks and speakers. who will want to buy an overpriced cr@p if they can get better alternatives at lesser price?

not everybody listens to every random song on the radio. people use normal FM radio on the phone instead of radio streaming apps.
If i want to listen songs of my choice, then a stupid phone should not restrict me to listen it because the radio app isn't working.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2013)

Not everybody argument is fair enough. If you are happy or unhappy with your own phone, that's ok. Being unhappy about somebody else's phone is just weird.


----------



## ksundar (Sep 22, 2013)

Android OS is highly customizable and user friendly,but may freeze occasionally.But.iOS is highly MONOTONUS,same old UI (may be iOS 7 has some color effect but same old wine in new bottle).

I can have my Android phone to announce caller name/phone number loudly and block a set of numbers beginning with +9***** and find out who is calling without taking my phone(Truecaller).

But iPhone only rrrrringss!

iOS 7 blacklist is tricky,not user friendly unlike iBlacklist of JB devices.Android is far better!

When you compare OS,Android is developing fast....we can see more stable transformation from Gingerbread to JellyBean! But iOS is almost same from day 1.

But when you compare the devices you can see the 'high' quality from iPhone.Phone may be good,but usage is monotony!

Android phones are available from Rs.3200(Zen U model) to 54,000(HTC One series) and the quality varies as per the budget.That's it.

Android wins all the way!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2013)

Luffy said:


> If i want to listen songs of my choice, then a stupid phone should not restrict me to listen it because the radio app isn't working.



Dhingana and Saavn lets you do that. So does spotify if you have account.

RIP flyte


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 22, 2013)

^ I wonder how it "wins all the way" if like you said it " FREEZES occasionally ". Isn't reliability the most important factor for something as personal as smartphones?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont get why people are bored with apple products' monotony. I mean installing live wallpapers is fun and cool for some time, later it feels kiddish. The most important function of a phone/tab are apps and apple here wins due to the diversity and quality of apps. In a perfect world, i would own an iphone and another premium android phone.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2013)

Exactly how is a file manager better than an app with a list of related files? What is it needed for?


----------



## moniker (Sep 23, 2013)

I won't buy an iPhone even if I have the money as I dread a life without logging in to XDA.   
The openness of Android has skewed my brain that much.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^ I wonder how it "wins all the way" if like you said it " FREEZES occasionally ". Isn't reliability the most important factor for something as personal as smartphones?



This... sums it up all. 

I seriously feel like throwing my phone away when it freezes or causes bugs when talking or doing something really important.
I don't care how many f***ing features my smartphone has , but it seriously shouldn't cause bug at important tasks. ( Like talking to my GF or when in an important business meeting call with Boss . and when it hangs , I have to say "sorry , I gotta reboot my stuff up.Or patch it up. Would you care to spend a minute on break while I fix it up and call you back ?? ")
Or say you are making an online payment or web browsing or typing a F**ing big post for the sake of supporting your argument and the whole thing crashed. :fcuk: 
For something personal and important , must be reliable.

Droids are geeks toys meant usually for Geeks and Techies who love to mess up their phones. They have a tendency to d that with every other gadget they have. They love the openness of their hardware and the extent to which they can customize it. And this because they can live with it. A techie whose phone went crazy because of some bug or experiment can fix it.

But for a normal user , who needs a smartphone can not and will not afford to live with those problems. All he wants is a smartphone which can live up to its tasks. No matter whether it can be hacked , cracked , exploited for customization or not. He is not a geek , he is a normal user.
If something goes wrong with his phone , he'll have a hell of time to fix and get it patched up. 

Geeks want total control of their phone , so they love android.
A normal smartphone user wants a stable phone. So his phone calls doesn't gets disconnected , cellphone reboots , etc , while talking to his Girlfriend or things like that.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 23, 2013)

*^ very true*


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> This... sums it up all.
> 
> I seriously feel like throwing my phone away when it freezes or causes bugs when talking or doing something really important.
> I don't care how many f***ing features my smartphone has , but it seriously shouldn't cause bug at important tasks. ( Like talking to my GF or when in an important business meeting call with Boss . and when it hangs , I have to say "sorry , I gotta reboot my stuff up.Or patch it up. Would you care to spend a minute on break while I fix it up and call you back ?? ")
> ...



Lots of points for a Normal User !!!..

Does the normal user afford that sh!t ?? 

Heck my 9yrs old Nokia 1100 do things, what an iphone does without much of cost & privacy issues.
Also, i don't even need an App from App store to turn my Phone Torch or Flash on.

Also regarding the Glich you were talking about. Ain't your Windows crashes in laptop ?? or Desktop, when you are busy over skype or in a conf with your Boss or doing something critical ??

Did you move to iOS, just because Microsoft sucks or you just did install the P*rated one ??


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Does the normal user afford that sh!t ??


What do you mean by that ?? A normal user is poor enough not to afford an Iphone ?? FYI , there are many rich people out there , much much richer than you and me , who don't know a thing about technology but still want to access Email , MMS , and couple of smartphone facilities on their smartphone.
Or if you misunderstood by meaning of saying normal , then let me remind you that it refers to "non-geek" users.



d3p said:


> Heck my 9yrs old Nokia 1100 do things, what an iphone does without much of cost & privacy issues.
> Also, i don't even need an App from App store to turn my Phone Torch or Flash on.


What's the logic here inserting 1100 in between ?? I am talking about smart phones here. I bet a majority of android phones also don't have that facility to switch on torches that way because they are touchscreen phones , with the intention of reducing as many physical keys as possible.
I really don't understand why you are even comparing a non-smartphone with a smartphone in a smartphone only discussion ??



d3p said:


> Also regarding the Glich you were talking about. Ain't your Windows crashes in laptop ?? or Desktop, when you are busy over skype or in a conf with your Boss or doing something critical ??
> 
> Did you move to iOS, just because Microsoft sucks or you just did install the P*rated one ??


No , I don't personally own an Iphone yet but I have used them. The day I am bored and done with fixing these daily bugs and fiddling with my droid , I will move to IOS based phone. But right now , I have another simple phone I own to make calls and do important tasks.

Regarding Windows crash in laptop , well that's what I have to live with. My all office and study related work is dependent on windows. I also game a little bit , so Windows is all I got.
and I think you also know it very well how crap windows is compared to MAC OSx when it comes to stability and efficiency.

I could use a MAC , but I don't want to buy it . Because I really don't see a need for it at this moment. Maybe In future when stability becomes a real priority for me , I will give it a try ( In case windows gets crappier by then ).
ANd FYI , I use a genuine Windows. BTW , why do you connect IOS with Windows ? We talking about phones , right ??

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BTW , let's not get personal over this. I hate people reminding me that I am also a User of MS Windows and Android due to certain reasons. 
I am one of you , but I am telling you the views from the perspective of a rich Layman/non-techie. Think with an open mind.

Let's not pull money in B/W. OFC , IPhones are quite expensive than normal droid smart phones phones because of monopoly and better quality (build quality , customer support , R&D in design and Development ) up to an extent , but they do what they promise(They are simple and don't die so easily on you ).


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> What do you mean by that ?? A normal user is poor enough not to afford an Iphone ?? FYI , there are many rich people out there , much much richer than you and me , who don't know a thing about technology but still want to access Email , MMS , and couple of smartphone facilities on their smartphone.
> Or if you misunderstood by meaning of saying normal , then let me remind you that it refers to "non-geek" users.



Non-Geeks !! Normal !!. How the heck even they are related here ??

Also only Nerds or Non-Geeks uses apple devices or iOS ?? WT*



Rishi. said:


> What's the logic here inserting 1100 in between ?? I am talking about smart phones here. I bet a majority of android phones also don't have that facility to switch on torches that way because they are touchscreen phones , with the intention of reducing as many physical keys as possible.
> I really don't understand why you are even comparing a non-smartphone with a smartphone in a smartphone only discussion ??



Talking about smart phone, what it does btw ? What it takes for a Mobile to become smartphone ??

Having a Touchscreen makes a phone Smart ??
Having a GPS-Navigation, which shows you virtually impossible routes makes it smart ? 
Having the worlds most shittest music SQ makes it smart ??
Having a pathetic camera quality makes it smart ??

Having a phone without any Blutooth FTP sucks, specially when you paid close to 30k odd.
Having a phone without File Browser is another thing.

Don't give me the same reason, you can use cloud to share your data ??
Data costs money with Indian Carriers honey. Moreover, not everyone one in India use 3G or to some extent has 3G in their locality.

Without a PC or MAC, iphone is just another POS.



Rishi. said:


> No , I don't personally own an Iphone yet but I have used them. The day I am bored and done with fixing these daily bugs and fiddling with my droid , I will move to IOS based phone. But right now , I have another simple phone I own to make calls and do important tasks.



Believe it or not, the fault in your phone is your phone's incapability OR your deficiency not Andriod's.

My S3 is working fine since the day i bought it & never crashed even with the stock bloatware 4.1.2. Even the same case with Cynogen Mod too.



Rishi. said:


> Regarding Windows crash in laptop , well that's what I have to live with. My all office and study related work is dependent on windows. I also game a little bit , so Windows is all I got.
> and I think you also know it very well how crap windows is compared to MAC OSx when it comes to stability and efficiency.



Why ?? 

Ubuntu with open office can handle your study needs. It has PDF reader, Open Office & browser for normal usage. 

I don't think you do some rocket science with your Window's OS ?? 

You also have steam in Linux, with hands full of inde games to keep you busy throughout the day.

Top of it, its Free.



Rishi. said:


> I could use a MAC , but I don't want to buy it . Because I really don't see a need for it at this moment. Maybe In future when stability becomes a real priority for me , I will give it a try ( In case windows gets crappier by then ).
> ANd FYI , I use a genuine Windows. BTW , why do you connect IOS with Windows ? We talking about phones , right ??



Now you are contradicting, with your own view. When you don't see a requirement of switching to MAC, from Windows [even if windows is buggy laggy whatsoever], as it suits or solves all your usage purpose on everyday. 

Similarly, When a stock andriod can solve or suits your requirement, Why do you expect people to buy iphones & name it, its meant for Normal Peoples or Nerds ??

I compared MAC with Windows, just like the way you compared iOS x with Andriod.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

> Why ??
> 
> Ubuntu with open office can handle your study needs. It has PDF reader, Open Office & browser for normal usage.
> 
> ...


Nope. My study requires me to have Windows for working of many tools and applications coded on .NET platform.
My work is sort of Sys. Admin ( WS2008 , and have to work with tools like Exchange Server , Active Directory and several applications relying on it.)

Not sure If I can replicate all these functions on linux Distro.



> Now you are contradicting, with your own view. When you don't see a requirement of switching to MAC, from Windows [even if windows is buggy laggy whatsoever], as it suits or solves all your usage purpose on everyday.
> 
> Similarly, When a stock andriod can solve or suits your requirement, Why do you expect people to buy iphones & name it, its meant for Normal Peoples or Nerds ??
> 
> I compared MAC with Windows, just like the way you compared iOS x with Andriod.


I am sure you either don't read the complete statement or try not to understand the complete meaning of post. You just see a couple of words in a post , that suits your need to negate others and you start framing your own views on it. Accept it or not but that's what you are doing in last few posts.
When I have mentioned already that stability is not a requirement for me at the moment , I can live with Windows for my daily non-office/study related tasks. I can fix malwares and PC problems myself , so I don't need to panic for something else.
*But what about someone who can't ?? A Mac would definitely prove better for him. It's easy , stable and less prone to problems.*

I think the analogy you are giving here about MAC vs WIndows and IOs vs Android , you are probably supporting my views itself.
The reason why MAC and IOs are better and stable is because they are designed for specific hardware unlike Windows and AnDroid, which has to be installed on majority of devices with different configurations causing several issues.
Apply the same approach of Windows vs MAC to IPhone Vs Droids , and you'll get your answer.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2013)

iOS 7 torch app


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

Also it's practically easy to develop an application for Iphone than for other Android devices because of the fragmentation. Different devices make it harder for developing applications and providing support for them.



> Believe it or not, the fault in your phone is your phone's incapability OR your deficiency not Andriod's.
> 
> My S3 is working fine since the day i bought it & never crashed even with the stock bloatware 4.1.2. Even the same case with Cynogen Mod too.



Huh.....the phone I am using was promised an updated version of Android 4.x from Motorola , right at the time it was being sold. Now once , they launched new set of phones they have simply rejected providing updated android to the series. This is very disturbing and has happened to a lot many different devices out there , some of which were in fact flagship devices year ago.
It instead released patches to gingerbread just to give customers a feel that it hasn't abandoned them yet.

Some of the applications can not be run on GB , unlike 4.x , even though the hardware is very much compatible and efficient to run it. They rejected it because of marketing strategy. And that's what happens to a majority of droid phones out there.


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am sure you either don't read the complete statement or try not to understand the complete meaning of post. You just see a couple of words in a post , that suits your need to negate others and you start framing your own views on it. Accept it or not but that's what you are doing in last few posts.
> When I have mentioned already that stability is not a requirement for me at the moment , I can live with Windows for my daily non-office/study related tasks. I can fix malwares and PC problems myself , so I don't need to panic for something else.



Problems is, we all have our own way at looking into each situation. I guess, you are just trolling around here with your own analogy. Again, it might be or might not.



Rishi. said:


> *But what about someone who can't ?? A Mac would definitely prove better for him. It's easy , stable and less prone to problems.*



So you guess, someone who haven't used Linux, Windows or any other OS, can switch to MAC ??

Or you think, the person who used to Linux, Windows can switch to MAC & live happily coz, its simple & less prone to problems ??





Rishi. said:


> I think the analogy you are giving here about MAC vs WIndows and IOs vs Android , you are probably supporting my views itself.
> The reason why MAC and IOs are better and stable is because they are designed for specific hardware unlike Windows and AnDroid, which has to be installed on majority of devices with different configurations causing several issues.
> Apply the same approach of Windows vs MAC to IPhone Vs Droids , and you'll get your answer.



Again, the Problem with apple is to make money by fooling around. 

Example :

Why [NORMAL/NON-GEEK/GEEKs/NERDS...exception Big MNC's] people prefers an assembled PC than a Pre-Assembled by HP, DELL or IBM ??

Dell, HP's & IBM's also does the same thing like Apple, building Hardware to suit end customers need. Still why do you prefer assembled ones ??

Why do gamers prefers an Custom assembled 100k rig over a 100k alienware ??

Ask yourself.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2013)

Have 2g. Radio, mmmorpgs (extra m is for mobile), youtube all work perfectly fine on 2g, especially if moving fast. 3g coverage is not there everywhere anyway. No unlimited 3g plans, too expensive if available at all
Vidcon needs 3g, restriction may be from app side
2g might even be more expensive depending on carrier and plan, but it is good enough
Constant connectivity is more critical than bandwidth


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Non-Geeks !! Normal !!. How the heck even they are related here ??
> 
> Also only Nerds or Non-Geeks uses apple devices or iOS ?? WT*
> 
> ...



Non- geeks / normal people are the biggest core population. Out of 10 people that buy a smartphone 7 of them are not interested in geeky stuff. They dont care that Andorid is open source or whatever you have to say. They wont spend time fixing bugs by googling up or looking for the same in XDA.

They want the phone to work out of the box where Apple IOS is way way better than any android phone. 

Since you are using the S3 I have one question only.

Can you note down a number during a call and once your call is finished does that number exist anywhere? 

How do you share data in IOS?
Yes, Apple Ecosystem is restriced. Android is not. This is andorids advantage. However, this makes IOS safer and less prone to malware. Similar to stores, I can submit any app to Play store , it just checks for Malware. Apple ensure quality.
So this evens out.

The point @Rishi. is trying to make is that Apple products are very good out of the box and target people who do not really have the time to read this forum or websites or XDA. They want the phone to be a smartphone and work flawlessly. Apple does win here.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

> So you guess, someone *who haven't used Linux, Windows or any other OS, can switch to MAC* ??
> Or you think, the person who used to Linux, Windows can switch to MAC & live happily coz, its simple & less prone to problems ??


It's not possible to switch to something unless you have used it before. I wonder why you calling it switching to MAC , when someone hasn't used anything before.  
It would mean starting with MAC .
The facepalm was obviously on you. :haha:



> Problems is, we all have our own way at looking into each situation. I guess, you are just trolling around here with your own analogy. Again, it might be or might not.


I wish , I could troll successfully. Unfortunately I am not that good at it yet. 
But I have to agree with that part.Most People always look at things from their perspective. But those who do from both angles always benefit.


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Also it's practically easy to develop an application for Iphone than for other Android devices because of the fragmentation. Different devices make it harder for developing applications and providing support for them.
> 
> Huh.....the phone I am using was promised an updated version of Android 4.x from Motorola , right at the time it was being sold. Now once , they launched new set of phones they have simply rejected providing updated android to the series. This is very disturbing and has happened to a lot many different devices out there , some of which were in fact flagship devices year ago.
> It instead released patches to gingerbread just to give customers a feel that it hasn't abandoned them yet.
> ...



The thing is, Apple is not releasing Budget Friendly Mobile priced in defferent segements like 10k, 20k or 30k with iOS7. But Andriod does.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2013)

^donno about 10k, but refurbed phones were avlbl fir 14k and old ones for 20k...


Rishi. said:


> Some of the applications can not be run on GB , unlike 4.x , even though the hardware is very much compatible and efficient to run it. They rejected it because of marketing strategy. And that's what happens to a majority of droid phones out there.


happens in ios as well


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

> Again, the Problem with apple is to make money by fooling around.
> 
> Example :
> 
> ...



But somebody has to assemble it for you. Right ?? Are they gonna do it to you for free ?? Nope , they will also charge but maybe lower than Alienware.
The benefit with a factory made/branded is that you get complete support for your PC. Unlike a self-put together assembled PC , where you have to talk to vendors individually for any problems or RMA.
The difference is there in customer support.
If the RAM isn't working right then the Vendor can say that your board is problematic , or things like that. There will always be ambiguities with that. Don't you see so many people in forums who try to assemble their rigs themselves or from some average level guy complaining of issues.( no offence meant to the'm )

While there is no doubt that companies try to take every ounce of money from consumers but they provide service to people who usually don't have a problem in paying that hefty sum but all they want is the best they can get without any effort or worries.



Anorion said:


> ^donno about 10k, but refurbed phones were avlbl fir 14k and old ones for 20k...
> 
> happens in ios as well



No , I meant if My Device is more than capable of running an updated version of Android (flagship device an year ago)  , why the F**k the device manufacturer abandons giving update to it , specially when promised.I have seen this very well in Droids out there. This is a marketing strategy to keep new droids flowing in market .
While this may have been the case with Iphones , but those phones don't get obsolete at such tremendous speed.



xtremevicky said:


> The point @Rishi. is trying to make is that Apple products are very good out of the box and target people who do not really have the time to read this forum or websites or XDA. They want the phone to be a smartphone and work flawlessly. Apple does win here.


Yeah , pretty much the same. Plus the fact that these people don't worry about money that much. I mean they really don't care about paying 5k more over a phone which is better for them.



d3p said:


> The thing is, Apple is not releasing Budget Friendly Mobile priced in defferent segements like 10k, 20k or 30k with iOS7. But Andriod does.


Agree without any doubt. But that phone will not be same as you are expecting it to be. It'll have flaws and problems due to cheaper cost involved.
Same things happens in Android too. Take time and think about the companies like MicroMax , Lava , and then compare it with Sony , LG and Samsung(particularly).

In concise , all I have to say is that While I also feel bad about Apple's marketing strategy and pricing thing , but TBH , IPhone/IOs is definitely is a product of true engineering and is more stable and durable than majority of expensive droids out there.
While people continue to mock it , for some reasons .



xtremevicky said:


> Since you are using the S3 I have one question only.
> 
> Can you note down a number during a call and once your call is finished does that number exist anywhere?


 trolled, uhahaha



xtremevicky said:


> How do you share data in IOS?
> Yes, Apple Ecosystem is restriced. Android is not. This is android's advantage. However, this makes IOS safer and less prone to malware. Similar to stores, I can submit any app to Play store , it just checks for Malware. Apple ensure quality.
> So this evens out.


Absolutely . There are lots of such crap apps on Google PlayStore. I think there was a recent case where Indian govt. wanted to ban something there due to adult contents or something(pardon my memory).
Also there was a recent case of some harmful app. that found it's way to google play store.
While staying open is good , but it has it's bad days too. And not everyone can live with that.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 23, 2013)

iPhone 5 touchscreen found to be over twice as fast as its Android-based rivals - GSMArena Blog


Just something


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> iPhone 5 touchscreen found to be over twice as fast as its Android-based rivals - GSMArena Blog
> 
> 
> Just something


Even the IP4 is way ahead of Likes of S4 and Moto X. One more reason why it's expensive.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 23, 2013)

Apple is VFM only if the ecosystem is complete as each system complements each other.

Android users can achieve the same by choosing their handsets wisely. You get only what you pay for when you compromise on quality for cost.


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Non- geeks / normal people are the biggest core population. Out of 10 people that buy a smartphone 7 of them are not interested in geeky stuff. They dont care that Andorid is open source or whatever you have to say. They wont spend time fixing bugs by googling up or looking for the same in XDA.
> 
> They want the phone to work out of the box where Apple IOS is way way better than any android phone.



Its the same case with Andriod too. At least, i don't need a Credit Card for using POS apple products.



xtremevicky said:


> Since you are using the S3 I have one question only.
> 
> Can you note down a number during a call and once your call is finished does that number exist anywhere?



That's no big gimmick. Hold the line, switch on the speaker phone. Go to Homepage, open Notes. Type whatever sh!t you want to type. Voila !!.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Its the same case with Andriod too. At least, i don't need a Credit Card for using POS apple products.
> 
> That's no big gimmick. Hold the line, switch on the speaker phone. Go to Homepage, open Notes. Type whatever sh!t you want to type. Voila !!.



Dont you think that would take a longer time that a smartphone is suppose to.  

Anyways, I also own a S3 and quite satisfied with it. However, I do understand where users come from saying that IOS is hasslefree.


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have both iphone5 and S3.I will do my comparison
Games look far better on iphone than on my S3. However iphone has really very small screen and you will struggle with pushing small buttons on lots of game.
Videos look better on S3 than on iphone.
Your apps dont auto update on iphone this is a huge pain really for me to keep on updatting all apps manually.
Iphone doesnt have a back button which is really irritating in some casses especially on your browsers.
S3 has very less battery time. A full charge gets drain extremely quickly especially if you had minimised some games.
Iphone battery last twice as long.
Touchscreen is extremely smooth on iphone its not even a contest its better than s3 by a mile.
Its feels good to holad a iphone bec of its aluminium back cover.
Iphone is a closed system so you cant put what you want in it. Though you can still put songs from itunes.
You can use emulator in android to play lot of games from previous generations like games from nes, sega and playstation one
In android threat of malware is extremely high. In iphone threat is low  but still you can get viruses and malware from some applications. Bec Apple doesnt check whether a app contains a malware or not they only check if a app is legit and works properly.
You get lates update to your OS very quickly in IOS. But its always better to w8 for few months for the 1st patch to get released before updating as new version are always buggier even in ios.

App Store vs Google play
Google play is a complete joke. You cant see the newly released games on android on ios you can. I know there is a new released section on android but its filled with remove clothes app and some junk games.
Google play is filled with lot of junks so its very difficult to navigate and search for good games. 
App store its very easy to search or navigate to great games. Also lot of good games which are released for ios are not there for google play.

Ios is extremely great OS it never lags, hangs or freezes unlike android only problem is closed nature of product.

Overall google will eventually win Apple vs google battle.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Dont you think that would take a longer time that a smartphone is suppose to.
> 
> Anyways, I also own a S3 and quite satisfied with it. However, I do understand where users come from saying that IOS is hasslefree.






*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/12242d1379943420-iphone-more-vfm-than-droids-screenshot_2013-09-23-19-05-36.jpg


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 23, 2013)

^^
I agree with most of the points here.

Sumed it up quite well.



Nerevarine said:


> View attachment 12242



Dude S3 with Samsung Crap.


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^donno about 10k, but refurbed phones were avlbl fir 14k and old ones for 20k...
> 
> happens in ios as well



Why would anyone buy old phone if they can get new one with same price.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2013)

Because old phone age faster in other ecosystems. last to last to last year's iphone has all the benefits of the ecosystem as a low end / mid range droid

A walled garden will obviously be diff from a desert, you cannot blame the walls


----------



## srkmish (Sep 24, 2013)

My 2 cents:  I feel "naked" android is really a fantastic os. All companies add their skin on top of stock android and make it messy with lots of bloatware. This certainly adds to the feeling of "lagginess" and i think this interferes with the performance as well.

I have a Lava iris 501. It used to lag occasionally, but once i rooted the device and removed bloatware and installed apps like greenify and launcher pro, the phone has become very smooth. Of course its not perfect and there is that occasional hiccup, but its much better than what it was before. So the point is once you own an android, its upto you to extract max performance from it.

Regarding apple products, the experience feels more "premium" as i have never encountered a lag on my ipad mini. Also , the occasional annoyances on android like app incompatibility,play services mandatory installation etc are not there in ios. Ios is really very well built and steve jobs was correct when he said "People who are serious about software should make their own hardware".

In the end, i need both os for my needs, android for phone(big screen, plenty customization) and ios for tablet( Great app content+great battery life). Windows phone is also very smooth and wp8 interface rocks and i will certainly own it in future


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes Windows seems a good mixture .


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2013)

Im willing to bet the upcoming Ubuntu OS will combine the customisation ability of android and the smoothness of other OSes..
Just see the desktop version of Ubuntu for instance, there's no trace of lag in it like Windows


----------



## lywyre (Sep 25, 2013)

I had a hands on with my sister's iPhone 4 in early 2012 and straight away decided against it for many reasons. 



Spoiler



I don't want iTunes to plague my PC/laptop. They are already suffer from Windows. 

Limited Apple support in India. Have to take it to Chennai/ Bangalore for service and then there is the waiting time. 

I don't use headphones so no use for iPhones BT. 

It is fragile / expensive to repair.

However, I do use BT to share photos all the time in my Defy (and previously SE K800). 

And then there is the cost factor. iPhone is a premium phone and as such, VFM is not a buying factor.

Then comes the ecosystem: you get the best out of your iPhone depending upon your ecosystem. Your iPhone connects better to Apple devices than alien devices.



There are two things I did like about the iPhone: The touch sensitivity and the battery life.

As I like to use my phone freely even if it is a non-smart phone, and given the restrictions surrounding the Apple ecosystem, *I can't say iPhone is VFM, unless you have already invested in the ecosystem.*


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmm if you can buy a 10k+ phone, it is easily possible to save up and buy an iphone, especially refurbed, second hand or previous devices. You have to buy fewer phones per year and that makes it vfm.

The software still progresses artificially, irrespective of device capability. Have apps running on 2nd gen that are no longer supported, apps are functionally identical on 4, but it is no longer possible to install on ios 4.x. Another simple example is that you cannot downgrade to ios 6.x from 7.x if you so choose. Yep this is like a couple of years more than android, but it hurts nonetheless, when siri is pulled as an app for all devices and released as a service for only the latest. Same for phasing in the lightning port, which may be the single biggest reason for 5c. Most ios accessories in local stores still dont support it.


----------



## d3p (Sep 25, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I don't use headphones so no use for iPhones BT.



I don't know about iphone 4 or 4s. But with Iphone 5, i can connect my Nokia BH505 & Plantronics Back beat 903+ Bluetooth Headphones for calling & music. Its the same with ipod 5Gen too. Infact i have connected multiple devices to an ipod5G like Belkin Bluetooth media steamer for wireless music over speakers, through Bluetooth again.

I agree, it doesn't support BT File Transfer Protocol.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2013)

Iphones connect well with other peripherals too. Or should I say the other way round. Matter of fact, I have a Jawbone era which when connected to an Apple device will also show a BT battery bar on the phone without any need for app installation while it's counterpart on Android was only available after installing an app from the play store. 

There are many other similar experience since my bro owns an iPhone and I do an android, there comes many situations where I would want something but it would better support an iDevice despite being completely 3rd party. 

I have noticed as a rule, 3rd party peripheral support is higher for iDevices while community support is higher for Android.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 25, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Hmm if you can buy a 10k+ phone, it is easily possible to save up and buy an iphone, especially refurbed, second hand or previous devices. You have to buy fewer phones per year and that makes it vfm.



My Defy+ is two is old. But it is working good enough. (I did root it and installed CM 10.2) However, if I happen to break my iPhone after the warranty period I have to spend quite a pocketful. If it is inside the warranty period, Apple gives the best warranty support for replacement but, I stand to lose my data.



d3p said:


> I don't know about iphone 4 or 4s. But with Iphone 5, i can connect my Nokia BH505 & Plantronics Back beat 903+ Bluetooth Headphones for calling & music. Its the same with ipod 5Gen too. Infact i have connected multiple devices to an ipod5G like Belkin Bluetooth media steamer for wireless music over speakers, through Bluetooth again.
> 
> I agree, it doesn't support BT File Transfer Protocol.



AFAIK iPhone 4 and 4s talk to BT headsets quite as well as 5. I am only disappointed with the lack of support in pairing with other mobiles or computers.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 2, 2013)

I swear i would consider an iPhone if there was a model available within 15k .Basically i would buy 4S if it was 15k.I don't have anything against iOS or Apple its just their overpriced products are a rip off


----------



## sushovan (Oct 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I swear i would consider an iPhone if there was a model available within 15k .Basically i would buy 4S if it was 15k.I don't have anything against iOS or Apple its just their overpriced products are a rip off



I second this. I would never opt for trading my kidney for an overpriced and glorified fingerprint scanner


----------



## geek_rocker (Oct 31, 2013)

Seriously guys? iPhones Value for money? And you can't compare shitty 10k android models to a flagship phone of a premium brand. Even though some of them let you do more than the iPhone. The iPhone is way too restricted to be useful in an Indian environment. I own a Note II and it does everything the iPhone can and more with better battery life. I gotta admit that my friend's iPhone 5 looks damn good though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2013)

geek_rocker said:


> Seriously guys? iPhones Value for money? And you can't compare shitty 10k android models to a flagship phone of a premium brand. Even though some of them let you do more than the iPhone. The iPhone is way too restricted to be useful in an Indian environment. I own a Note II and it does everything the iPhone can and more with better battery life. I gotta admit that my friend's iPhone 5 looks damn good though.



iphone is not a flagship phone, its the only phone apple has. talking about being VFM, iphone can't even do some basic tasks out of the box which those 10k androids can do (BT file transfer, file manager, drag and drop file copy-paste to name a few).



mohit9206 said:


> I swear i would consider an iPhone if there was a model available within 15k .Basically i would buy 4S if it was 15k.I don't have anything against iOS or Apple its just their overpriced products are a rip off



+1 to this. apple thinks overpricing their products is a birth right.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2013)

My bro bought an iPhone 4 about 2 years back, while I got the Xperia Arc around that time. Both cost us the same. Coming to the present, he is still using his phone just as comfortably while my phone is like a 1987 Maruti 800, it works, you just don't know if it will. 
My friend made a wiser choice and got the Galaxy S2 (best droid of the time) at the same time, even he dumped his phone to get an S4. 

If you look at the investment over the years, the iPhone is providing a much better value. His phone also seems fine for another year or so after which I presume he will switch due to boredom rather than usability issues.


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 3, 2013)

iOS 7 is super laggy on the iPhone 4S. Even iOS 6 was bad on anything older than the 4S. As for OS smoothness, I agree. For everything else, no.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

Content is best on iOS


----------



## roady (Nov 3, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Content is best on iOS



I think people don't care about 'content' here (India) yet. They'd rather care about file transfer/bluetooth transfer/whatsapp music transfers. That's VFM.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

Uh ok. Then android is way to go because iOS is totally cloud based and service oriented os.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2013)

ok, officially, iPhone 5C and 5S are the only models offered in India
Apple (India) - iPhone

24-27k listed prices for the 4, which was released in 2010.
Mobiles - Buy Mobiles Online at Best Prices in India - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2013)

geek_rocker said:


> iOS 7 is super laggy on the iPhone 4S. Even iOS 6 was bad on anything older than the 4S. As for OS smoothness, I agree. For everything else, no.


My bro was complaining about his ip4 on iOS7 too but his complains are similar to the normal android lag. He did complain about iOS6 too but it was patched I think and he hasn't complained since.



Anorion said:


> Content is best on iOS



This sometimes pisses me off as an Android user. Till I got my iPad I hated Apple to the core because of this. A case of sour grapes I guess 



roady said:


> I think people don't care about 'content' here (India) yet.



People care about content more than anything here. Almost everyone wants to jailbreak their iphones to get some free song app and free fruit ninja etc etc. My entire college was filled with apple gamer groups stuck to their phones during free time...doodle jump, then fruit ninja then some zombie game and then some other platformer idk more... I think I mentioned this before that no one wanted to play the same game on a bigger android screen due to performance issues and this irked me as an android user.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok, officially, iPhone 5C and 5S are the only models offered in India
> Apple (India) - iPhone
> 
> 24-27k listed prices for the 4, which was released in 2010.
> Mobiles - Buy Mobiles Online at Best Prices in India - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com



Price of their lowest end model ~= price of the flagship Nexus (28k)..  Crapple logic!


----------

